# What To Do With An Ordinary Speedster Frame?



## island schwinn (Mar 11, 2016)

I started with an old lightweight speedster frame I had laying around.tried a girls Schwinn tank on it,but not what I was hoping for.came across a boys western flyer tank on the cheap.bingo,fit nice.then the cheap repop springer,some old bars,cheapo 26" wheels,and a middleweight chainguard.crank and sprocket are from a 2000 or so cruiser SS.seat was a freebie from rideable replicas.I made a set of grips from some old artillery shells I had.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 11, 2016)

I might have a more correct chainring for you if you want to have it identified as a Western Flyer.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks,but I kinda dig the sweetheart look.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool! How'd you get the "grips" to stay on? Pics?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 11, 2016)

Haven't mounted the grips yet,but thinkin silicone or maybe slot the narrow ends and find some cool copper or brass clamps to hold them.hope that works.still need to get tires and bob some fenders.have a delta headlight and taillight to put on.probably go with bare frame and guard with clear coat.don't anticipate riding it much though.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

That crank set is cool. A small feather guard (no decal type) would look really good with it.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's what I did with an ordinary speedster frame. Butchered it...


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 12, 2016)

NICE.


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 25, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Haven't mounted the grips yet,but thinkin silicone or maybe slot the narrow ends and find some cool copper or brass clamps to hold them.hope that works.still need to get tires and bob some fenders.have a delta headlight and taillight to put on.probably go with bare frame and guard with clear coat.don't anticipate riding it much though.




Any thought on drilling out a few small holes and using set screws? Just a thought. May have to put a thin layer of tape or something around the bar prior to installing as to not allow the set screw to leave marks over time.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 25, 2016)

Yea,was thinking about that.have to do something for the larger diameter of the shell so it fits more snug on the bar.maybe some thick leather scrap I have.


----------

